#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Schmerzende Beule am Penis >

## Anonymisiert

Vor drei Tagen habe ich bemerkt dass sich an meinem Penis so zwischen Hoden und Eichel die Haut Rot gefärbt hat und ein wenig schmerzt. Am zweiten Tag hat es viel mehr weh getan und ein teil ist rundlich angeschwollen. Am dritten Tag war ich schon Richtig verzweifel weil die Größe sich verdoppelt hat ( sie ist jetzt ungefähr so groß wie ein Smartie) und die Farbe war Feuerrot bis leicht lila. Und jetzt am vierten Tag ist sie schon mehr lila als Rot und die Haut drum herrum ist auch rot geworden, die Spitze der Beul ist jetzt weiß. :Cry:  Beim Wasser lassen tut sie nicht weh aber sie stört sehr beim gehen. Eine Geschlechtskrankheit schließe ich aus da ich noch keinen Sex hatte. Ich habe leider keine Ahnung was das ist aber ich möchte es so gut wie möglich vermeiden zum Arzt zu gehen da es mir sehr peinlich ist und ich nicht mit meinen Eltern darüber reden will. Bitte sagt mir wie ich dass vtl mit Salben oder so wieder weg bekomme.

----------


## kaya

Das hört sich nach einer Entzündung an. 
Du kannst versuchen die "Beule" mit einer entzündungshemmenden Salbe, die Du in der Apotheke bekommst (vielleicht habt Ihr auch eine zuhause), und einem Pflaster zu behandeln. Der Schmerz lässt meist nach, wenn die "Blase" aufgegangen ist.
Sollte das Ganze nicht innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen deutlich besser geworden sein, müsstest Du auf jeden Fall zum Arzt gehen.
Peinlich braucht Dir das nicht zu sein. Ärzte und Eltern kennen Dinge, die wesentlich peinlicher sind... 
LG und gute Besserung...

----------

